# TV has power but won't turn on



## j4310 (Jun 26, 2012)

I just bought a used 50 inch Samsung ppm50h3 plasma tv last night. When I went to look at it, it was mounted up on the guys wall and turned on, working perfectly. Then when I got it home and plugged it in, the red light came on indicating that it had power, but the TV won't turn on. Is there anything I can do or did I just lose $100?


----------



## Dryzun (Jun 27, 2012)

Well, there are actually a couple of things that could be wrong, I've been lookin up how to fix plasma tv's trying to fix my own I just bought that I knew was broken.

Important Note: If you are not VERY familiar with electronics, I wouldn't mess with it, these plasma tv's have enough power running through them even when unplugged to do some serious damage to you.

From a quick search on google, 
http://www.tv-forums.com/forum/TV_Equipment_C4/TV_Repair_Forum_F3/Samsung_PPM50H3_P129450/ 
has a similar problem on the same model, it could be any of a number of problems, but probably can be fixed if you can find the problem for under $150


----------

